# Converting from Synthroid to ERFA "THYROID"



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello,

I've started the ERFA Thyroid a few weeks ago.

I'm switching from Synthroid 0.125mg to 60mg of ERFA.

I wake up feeling extremely anxious but tired at the same time, and then throughout the day I feel really tired, like I could nap. My hair's seems pretty thin too, along with acne & dehydrated pale skin : (

I'm concerned I'm not on the right dose, or if my doctor even knows how to properly read my levels (she's really by the books).

I'm going to assume my iron's low at this time too, so I'll make sure she sees if it's over proper level over 75 (for a male).

Also, as soon as everything hopefully gets evened out - how long till my hair restores and body feels good?


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Ugh, I'm so stressed out over this - and the stress isn't helping anything. I can't seem to control when I feel stressed and depressed - the slightest offshoot in my day triggers it. I get breakouts on my face and body and I think about it, my skin gets really oily, but it's dry feeling at the same time because I'm hypo, I look all pale with dark shadows under my eyes, I'm really skinny and look like a cancer patient (which is strange, because Hypo's tend to gain weight)... but I have little enthusiasm over eating, AND just quite smoking pot after years of daily use

I'll try to get an appointment with a recommended doctor in Toronto, but these things always take forever.

I guess I can only reassure myself things will get better.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

No idea on Erfa "Thyroid" (as it contains T4 & T3), but I know that generally it takes 4 weeks for T4 medication to really get going, and up to 8 weeks for the full effects to take hold.

Hopefully someone here can chime in about the dosage and ratios.

Hang in there! Things will improve, just a matter of time. :anim_32:


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, well I guess it's best to call the company themselves.

HOPEFULLY on monday I can get a hold of some doctor who knows what their doing... but ugh I hear they always take months to get an appointment.

Maybe if they charge a bit for visits, things happen quicker (like naturopaths).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've started the ERFA Thyroid a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Low ferritin can cause those symptoms! Welcome!









Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And would it be possible to see your most recent thyroid lab results with the ranges? We need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Have you had antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It probably would have been better to start on 1/2 grain (30 mgs.) but a lot of the decision rests with the reason why you are hypo, your weight and any other medical factors such as myxedema.


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Company forums say it (Erfa) has a 24 hour half life, so splitting it shouldn't be necessary. PLUS it's a hassle to avoid food multiple times of the day... I'm only 21, so I don't want to go through the worrying about pills BS.

I've already been on 60mg for a month now - so I suppose it's too late to lower the dose, I'm going to try and get it raised to 75mg because that's apparently the proper conversion.

I hope I haven't screwed anything up with the conversion to 60mg rather than a lower dose... and hope that it's only a measure to prevent things like anxiety and such in the first weeks, but in the end result when things settle down, I hope it doesn't matter.

I remember at one point in my life i was directly put on 75mg and had this anxiety at first, but not sure if it went away, I was also put on iron because of similar symptoms to what I'm having now... so I'll get that checked out too. My hair got much fuller with iron and dessicated thyroid at that point, but when I got back home from another city, my doctor insisted I go BACK to synthroid : ( of course my hair thinned out within months, and i didn't associate it with thyroid.

I'm going to ask my doctor for these tests, she knows I have suicidal risks in my family so my depression shouldn't be taken lightly by her, but I'll also try to see another reccomended doctor/naturpath/endocrinologist, even if it costs a few hundred - it's worth it in the long run.

The reccomended levels are kind of confusing on the Thyroid Madness site, along with things like Saliva tests... so I don't know what's going on there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Company forums say it (Erfa) has a 24 hour half life, so splitting it shouldn't be necessary. PLUS it's a hassle to avoid food multiple times of the day... I'm only 21, so I don't want to go through the worrying about pills BS.
> 
> I've already been on 60mg for a month now - so I suppose it's too late to lower the dose, I'm going to try and get it raised to 75mg because that's apparently the proper conversion.
> 
> ...


Most men w/thyroid disease also have low testosterone as well so you may want that checked too!


----------

